# Dog kennel for chickens



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

We are going to have meat chickens in one kennel and egg layers in another. Each kennel is a 10' x 10' square and 6' high.. We will be sure to put chicken wire on the lower half of each kennel.
The problem is that the kennels do not have a top. Any suggestions for something cheap and sturdy? We are trying to avoid using tarps because they will need to be replaced every year or so.
Thanks!
Shannon


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I put a cattle pannel over the top bowed a bit to hold the chicken wire up on the top


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

we live on the chesapeake bay and are close to fishermen, so i used pound net. It has held up great! I tied it to the top of the dog lot, and streached it across so it is tight. There is a tree in the very center and it acts like a tent pole. The good thing about the net is, if a preditor does climb up the side of the fence, the net is to unstable feeling for them to try walking across it.

It has held up great and i got it for free so that makes it even better!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas!!! Do you have some sort of shelter inside the kennel since the roof will not prevent rain from going through? We are going to have many chickens. How many do you keep in your kennel?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I suggest you use 2x4's and cheap steel roof or sideing. you can use some pipe fastners to secure the 2x4 to the top pipe. steel roofing is 3' wide and I think sideing comes in 2' wide that does not include the overlap. 

lately I have seen lots of salvage metal roof and sideing on craigs list but if you where forced to buy new I would ballpark the price around $120-130 per roof. 

little bit of thought think you could figure out how to get a foot or two on one side so you have a peak. wich you will want if your in the snow belt.


----------



## Kimmy (Feb 6, 2008)

We have used a 10x10 dog pen with our chickens. The great thing about using a dog pen is it is portable. We had a small coop sitting inside the pen. In fact, I just finished fixing it up over the weekend.  link to my blog I need to do some work on one of the chicken tractors so we will set up the dog pen again and move the chickens there temporarily. About the top, we used a tarp. Personally, I like a tarp because it is easy to set up and take down and keeps the pen from getting so muddy when it rains and is extra protection for the coop from the rain. We have used netting material as well for a top.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I imagine it will be staying put. What wonderful suggestions!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

If it's going to be permanent I think you would like to have it with a solid roof. Otherwise there may be times of the year when it's Mud City. They should get lots of sunshine from the open sides, but it would keep some of the water off.

Have you considered a portable car port type arrangement? Could cover both of them at the same time.

Jennifer


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I have an old 10 ft satellite dish as a roof for my kennel


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I own a kennel I have 22 of those 10x 10 ones I put tin on the roof shade & keeps the water out + nothing can get out --OR IN!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

mullberry said:


> I own a kennel I have 22 of those 10x 10 ones I put tin on the roof shade & keeps the water out + nothing can get out --OR IN!!!


Wow! What do you keep in 22 large cages????? LOTS of chickens?:happy:


----------

